# То же прошу оценить аккордеон



## Лидия Киев (5 Авг 2010)

То же нуждаюсь в помощи по оценки двух аккордеонов. 

1) У нас есть аккордеон Weltmeister Diana (Германия), Вишнёвый, перламутровый. 

Им не пользовались, или очень мало. Футляр, паспорт и пр.прилагаются. В дополнительных технических -характеристиках (выборный или готово-выборный не разбираюсь). 

Кол-во клавиш справа: 41
Кол-во клавиш слева: 120
Кол-во регистров справа: 11
Кол-во регистров слева: 5
Кол-во голосов 4


2) А также стоимость аккордеона Weltmeister Caprice (Германия) 1990 г. вишнёвого цвета в идеальном состоянии, хорошо настроенный. 

Клавиш мелодии 34
Кнопок аккомпанимента 80
Кол-во голосов 3
Количество регистров мелодии 5
Количество регистров баса и аккомпанимента 3

Всем, кто откликнется заранее большое спасибо. :give_ros:

Ps: живём в Киеве


----------



## drunf (5 Авг 2010)

Если Каприс настроен, имеет хорошую компрессию и не имеет явных дефектов, то, в принципе, за 2000-2500 грн. в Киеве можно продать. Можно и дороже попытаться, но это надо уметь. Из-за того, что в инструменте только 34 клавиши, выше поднять цену тяжело.

Каприс - классный инструмент. Я сам играю на нем, только в варианте 41/120. (Знатоки, не говорите, что это даже не Супита, я и так знаю  Я говорю об инструментах любительского класса по приемлемым ценам).

Сколько просить за Диану даже не берусь предположить. Инструмент старый, поэтому нужно тщательно исследовать.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (6 Авг 2010)

Каприс - это лучшее предложение для музыкальной школы,поэтому продать его проблемы нет,тем более размер три четверти.Полный инструмент менее востребован.А вот второй инструмент- уж очень древний,если только для очень непритязательного любителя и не более того.


----------



## Лидия Киев (6 Авг 2010)

Большое спасибо всем за ответы :bye:


----------

